# KGW will be breaking away from game



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

to broadcast El Brilliante's press conference tonight.

Great, so we go from seeing a bunch of you guys making a living, to a guy who's sending off a bunch of young guys to their death.

splendid.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> to broadcast El Brilliante's press conference tonight.
> 
> Great, so we go from seeing a bunch of you guys making a living, to a guy who's sending off a bunch of young guys to their death.
> 
> splendid.



Shut up, Hap.


----------



## Huey Lewis (Jan 2, 2007)

That sucks!!! Like its not gonna be on enough channels already. Man I am pissed. I just wanna watch the game tonite.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hopefully NBA league pass won't get interupted


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

League Pass will have the Maverick show


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

im guessing bush? if so...weak sauce. who wants to listen to a dummy..I WANT MY BLAZERS BBALL!


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Hopefully NBA league pass won't get interupted


thats what i'm saying...i wont be able to watch all of it though.

the 'Trail Blazers' have their first college intramurals game tonite. ya boy at starting SG of course. Definately more important so i will be skipping out early on the real teams broadcast.:clap: 

chea chea.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

how long is the stupid press conference for? oh yea, i saw even republicans are calling him out now...ahahaha


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Maybe this is good. Now he can explain to everybody how great Iraq is going. In fact, it is such a party, he just mailed out 20,000 more invatations. Its gonna be a blast!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> Maybe this is good. Now he can explain to everybody how great Iraq is going. In fact, it is such a party, he just mailed out 20,000 more invatations. Its gonna be a blast!


thats an invitation I won't be rsvp'ing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well, douche bag is on now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ARGH...we make a run to get down 2 then the dummy comes on! Why can't kgw just switch the game to a diff channel or something.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OK let's get a little perspective here . . . the entire world is watching how we handle the Iraq situation. Bush is the most powerful man on this planet and the leader of our country.

Love him or hate him, his thoughts and action plan with regard to Iraq is pretty important stuff. You may wonder what happened with the Blazers during that time . . . but at least you will know where Bush stands with regard to one of the most aggresive military actions in history.

It not like they are cutting away from the game to show Bush vacationing in Kennebunport Maine.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

here's my two cents...

turn it to another channel. there are about 15 channels with the presidential address on.

even if you dont have cable, 2...6......10...12

leave 8 for the hometown blazers


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

bit missing much. dixon with 6 is the only one who's scored during the address. down 8 now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> OK let's get a little perspective here . . . the entire world is watching how we handle the Iraq situation. Bush is the most powerful man on this planet and the leader of our country.
> 
> Love him or hate him, his thoughts and action plan with regard to Iraq is pretty important stuff. You may wonder what happened with the Blazers during that time . . . but at least you will know where Bush stands with regard to one of the most aggresive military actions in history.
> 
> It not like they are cutting away from the game to show Bush vacationing in Kennebunport Maine.


sure, if I wanted to see it, I'd just turn on ABC, CBS, MSNBC, CNN, Fox News or KPTV.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

when will tv ever have the option to watch something over the other..jsut hit yes or no on the screen if you want blazers or bush? is that so difficult?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Not missing much...we are being outscored 22-6 in the second period so far.

I got the game and W's speach on PIP...Not sure who looks more clueless..Bush or the Blazers.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Not missing much...we are being outscored 22-6 in the second period so far.


But if I had been watching, Dallas would never have gone on that run. :biggrin:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Dan Dickau over Sergio? I don't know who's worse, McMillan or Bush.


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Here in Eugene the presidential address never came on.... been watching the game the whole time.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Dan Dickau over Sergio? I don't know who's worse, McMillan or Bush.



You haven't been reading this board enough . . . clearly it is Nate.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> sure, if I wanted to see it, I'd just turn on ABC, CBS, MSNBC, CNN, Fox News or KPTV.



I know it is hard to understand, but this isn't about you and the fact you have other choices. 

There isn't a director, president or person in charge that would even condsider being the only major network not to cover this speech. They would be the laughing stock of the industry . . . NBC not covering this event live to appease Blazer fans . . . check your common sense at the door and pick up your pink slip on the way out.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I know it is hard to understand, but this isn't about you and the fact you have other choices.
> 
> There isn't a director, president or person in charge that would even condsider being the only major network not to cover this speech. They would be the laughing stock of the industry . . . NBC not covering this event live to appease Blazer fans . . . check your common sense at the door and pick up your pink slip on the way out.


KGW would not be forced to carry NBC's feed of the address.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I know it is hard to understand, but this isn't about you and the fact you have other choices.
> 
> There isn't a director, president or person in charge that would even condsider being the only major network not to cover this speech. They would be the laughing stock of the industry . . . NBC not covering this event live to appease Blazer fans . . . check your common sense at the door and pick up your pink slip on the way out.


KGW had the choice to show it or not. This has nothing to do with NBC's coverage.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why must we be force fed Bush?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I went to the company gym after work and rode 10 miles on a stationary bike. Then got BART home.
Advantages:
good exercise
no traffic worries
I can feel really virtuous
By the time I got home Bush was over (well, the speech)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

crandc said:


> I went to the company gym after work and rode 10 miles on a stationary bike. Then got BART home.
> Advantages:
> good exercise
> no traffic worries
> ...


I don't get it. You seem like you keep up on world affairs. You may not like Bush, but aren't you curious as to the President's new policies in Iraq . . . I can't think of a bigger issue in the US (and maybe the word) right now . . . except of course if Sergio should be getting more minutes . . .


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't get it. You seem like you keep up on world affairs. You may not like Bush, but aren't you curious as to the President's new policies in Iraq . . . I can't think of a bigger issue in the US (and maybe the word) right now . . . except of course if Sergio should be getting more minutes . . .


Pretty sure the majority of people who hate Bush don't want to hear any kind of lies and drivel he spews because they've heard it for the past 6 or so years.

I personally could care less. Iraq was already a disaster.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Pretty sure the majority of people who hate Bush don't want to hear any kind of lies and drivel he spews because they've heard it for the past 6 or so years.
> 
> I personally could care less. Iraq was already a disaster.


I'm not saying believe him, but like it or not, the man has power and he effects our country probabaly more than any other individual.

I guess to relate it to basketball, posters may not like PA, but when he makes a statement about the direction he plans to take the organization, most fans would want to hear what he has to say.

Bush doesn't have the control over the war the way Allen has control over the Blazrs, but on an individual basis, Bush has more control than any other individual.

I get the idea of wanting to turn him off, but what he says and does has an effect on the country (unfortunately).

And in the end, sticking with this thread, do you want to be the person in charge to decide not to cover his speech live. I think you lose credibility as a news outlet if you do . . . no brainer in my book.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm not saying believe him, but like it or not, the man has power and he effects our country probabaly more than any other individual.
> 
> I guess to relate it to basketball, posters may not like PA, but when he makes a statement about the direction he plans to take the organization, most fans would want to hear what he has to say.


Yah, but if Paul Allen was going to make an announcement about something, and it was on several other channels and it still interrupted something that didn't need to be interrupted, then I'm sure people would be a little miffed.

Especially since if they really wanted to, they could watch him on 5-6 other channels



> Bush doesn't have the control over the war the way Allen has control over the Blazrs, but on an individual basis, Bush has more control than any other individual.
> 
> I get the idea of wanting to turn him off, but what he says and does has an effect on the country (unfortunately).
> 
> And in the end, sticking with this thread, do you want to be the person in charge to decide not to cover his speech live. I think you lose credibility as a news outlet if you do . . . no brainer in my book.


if it was only going to be on NBC/KGW, sure. But it was on other channels. And it would not be the first time a local channel decided to not broadcast something the president said.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> if it was only going to be on NBC/KGW, sure. But it was on other channels. And it would not be the first time a local channel decided to not broadcast something the president said.


The major networks receive a lot of perks from the government. In turn, the government asks for air time only a few times per year. If that happens to be during a basketball game (BTW, our team got their *** handed to them, so it's not a big deal that we didn't get to see all of it.)

It was on 5 or 6 other networks, true...but there are places in Oregon where you only get ONE station for free...that's why it has to be covered by each network. True, the networks HAVE turned the president down on some of those requests in the past, but that's typically just before an election, where the free air time could sway voters. That wasn't the case last night, so they don't really have precedent to turn Bush's request down. And this isn't just some minor speech, this is about whether or not we stay at war, and in fact increase our troop levels for the next six months or more. It was important that everyone get an opportunity to watch it for themselves. 

Please get some perspective. Which is more important? Watching an extra 15 minutes of one of the 50 or 60 losses the Blazers will suffer this year? Or listening to how thousands of Americans (and untold thousands more Iraqis) will die in a ridiculous war that has no clear purpose and no end in sight? One is a little more important than the other, don't you think?

Anything to complain though, right?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

to me, it's not about which is more important. Because if thats the case, then we can make the argument for a lot of things not being on tv, and instead start showing every little thing the idiot in charge is saying. 

Because listening to a man lie about how badly he's ****ed up the war and the country and how badly he's trying to save his *** but further sticking his foot even further and further down his thread, can be seen on no less than 4 other stations. So instead, they could've just shown a game that isn't on any other channel at the time.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> which is more important, listening to a man lie about how badly he's ****ed up the war and the country, which can be seen on no less than 4 other stations, or staying with a game that isn't on any other channel at the time?



I think the people in power made that decision already. 

KGW not covering the Presidential speech with regard to the first change in US policy on the Iraq war. If they didn't cover that live, personally, I would never consider them a viable source for news again.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> KGW not covering the Presidential speech with regard to the first change in US policy on the Iraq war. If they didn't cover that live, personally, I would never consider them a viable source for news again.


You consider them a viable source for news???

barfo


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> You consider them a viable source for news???
> 
> barfo



Maybe it is upsurd, but I do. I tend to go with KGW news over KOIN or the ABC affiliate at the end of the day.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fox 12 news is the best.

They have every little petty story you can think of.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Fox 12 news is the best.
> 
> They have every little petty story you can think of.



I didn't take you as a Fox 12 kind of person. Isn't that an affiliate for the same network that advertises the O'Riely factor and "fair and balanced" news.

I will admit that at times I have the morning show on in the background . . . I think it is the only local morning program.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm curious . . . what is everyone's choice for local news? Since I'm guessing barfo thinks KGW is a joke.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> when will tv ever have the option to watch something over the other..jsut hit yes or no on the screen if you want blazers or bush? is that so difficult?


With analog (NTSC), yes. Digital (ATSC, DVB-C, DVB-T), no.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> KGW would not be forced to carry NBC's feed of the address.


No, they shouldn't. But they would get lambasted by the national media if they didn't. And some highly-paid yet ineffectual person at the top of KGW would lose their job.

Personally, I think they should have stuck with the game. I can't see them being concerned about losing audience to other stations. Quite the opposite, actually. They probably would have picked up a LOT of viewers (at least until Dubya was done).

PBF


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I didn't take you as a Fox 12 kind of person. Isn't that an affiliate for the same network that advertises the O'Riely factor and "fair and balanced" news.
> 
> I will admit that at times I have the morning show on in the background . . . I think it is the only local morning program.


Foxnews channel and Fox are too separate entities. Fox12 isn't swayed by any kind of political leanings like the Foxnews channel with O'Reilly, Cavuto and all the other schmucks they have running gamut there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I didn't take you as a Fox 12 kind of person. Isn't that an affiliate for the same network that advertises the O'Riely factor and "fair and balanced" news.
> 
> I will admit that at times I have the morning show on in the background . . . I think it is the only local morning program.


because KPTV is an "affiliate" doesn't mean they're a carbon copy of Fox News. 

KPTV is the best for local news, imho. It's a shame they don't have a 5 pm news show.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hap said:


> because KPTV is an "affiliate" doesn't mean they're a carbon copy of Fox News.
> 
> KPTV is the best for local news, imho. It's a shame they don't have a 5 pm news show.


I agree unless you're short on time. If I don't have an hour to watch the news, I put on KGW and get most of it quick. KPTV has always been known for a pretty thorough news broadcast, but some of it's drawn out too much for that hour every day.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

oops


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm curious . . . what is everyone's choice for local news? Since I'm guessing barfo thinks KGW is a joke.


I wasn't meaning to say that KGW was a joke relative to other TV local news. They are all jokes. 

I'd say the Oregonian is the best source of local news, ideally supplemented by the other local newspapers and radio. TV is dead last, well behind overhearing some guy ranting at the table next to you at Starbucks.

It isn't that the TV news coverage is bad, it's non-existent. You'd never know about anything important if you only watched TV news, only when the next imaginary storm was going to destroy us all and 'human interest' stories. Not being human, I'm not interested in those. I kind of like the storm panic stories, but that's fantasy not news.

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

KMD, I find it hard to believe a smart guy like you had to listen to bush to find out what he is doing with his Iraq fiasco. The entire world knows what a liar he is and what an evil entity he is, and they blame our countrymen for supporting him in this murderous rampage for profit.

The US hasn't won a war since 1945, and anyone who expects a victory is, to quote Don Nelson, "DUMB AS A ROCK". The world has changed, technology has advanced, and wars are simply not winnable. Can't be done. End of story. Get a clue...

This is not news. No new plan, no plan for supposed victory, just business as usual to keep the Haliburton coffers overflowing. He's killed more Americans than Bin Laden ("I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority." - George W. Bush) and now he's going to kill them at a faster rate.

The ONLY channels this should play on is Nickelodeon and the Disney channel, because those are the viewers who will be fodder for this war in the years to come.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they can be "won", but the cost of winning them isn't worth winning them.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> KMD, I find it hard to believe a smart guy like you had to listen to bush to find out what he is doing with his Iraq fiasco. The entire world knows what a liar he is and what an evil entity he is, and they blame our countrymen for supporting him in this murderous rampage for profit.
> 
> The US hasn't won a war since 1945, and anyone who expects a victory is, to quote Don Nelson, "DUMB AS A ROCK". The world has changed, technology has advanced, and wars are simply not winnable. Can't be done. End of story. Get a clue...
> 
> ...



Excellent post!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm shocked ANYONE thinks fox 12 is the best local news show. It's nothing but busting meth houses and child molesters. They barely gloss over any REAL stories. 

In my opinion, KATU is the best, followed by KGW, Fox and then KOIN, which is clearly horrible.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Fork said:


> I'm shocked ANYONE thinks fox 12 is the best local news show. It's nothing but busting meth houses and child molesters. They barely gloss over any REAL stories.
> 
> In my opinion, KATU is the best, followed by KGW, Fox and then KOIN, which is clearly horrible.


Gotta agree with Barfo on this one. In general the local news here in Portland is atrocious. To many meaningless "filler" stories and worthless garbage. None of the sports coverage is very good either. I generally lok to the Oregonian, Olive and other local papers for my local news info.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I too like katu. I can't stand KGW, they're something phoney about them. Kind of like Geoff Gianola phoney (yes, I know he's on koin).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Haven't like KATU since Matt Zaffino left for KGW. I still watch the Saturday edition of KATU with Grant McOmie, he's a Portland legend in my mind. Also, while were talking news, how about Rob Marciano making it big time with CNN and Cindy Brunson making it big time with ESPN.

My top local news dudes of all-time:

1.) Ed Whalen
2.) Ron Carlson
3.) Jim Bosley
4.) Lou Gellos
5.) Steve Arenas


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I like to watch FOX12 at 5am, but make sure you turn it by 10am whatever you do! 5pm usually KGW. 10pm FOX12. 11pm KGW. I watch all the local news though at one time or another, but FOX and KGW are my fav.

I read more news than I watch. Mainly my news page on Google, ABC, and CNN. Like Google a lot because it gives stories from papers all over the world and I can make my own categories. Locally read mainly Oregonlive.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Haven't like KATU since Matt Zaffino left for KGW. I still watch the Saturday edition of KATU with Grant McOmie, he's a Portland legend in my mind. Also, while were talking news, how about Rob Marciano making it big time with CNN and Cindy Brunson making it big time with ESPN.
> 
> My top local news dudes of all-time:
> 
> ...


don't forget Bill O started at KATU, and John Stossell started at KGW. And that one lady, Amy something AT NBC's morning show started there too.

But Steve Arenas? God that guy killed sports. 

Sweet Lou Gellos was awesome. Him and Eric Johnson were sweet. 

But the best was Jack Cappel. However, none could top what the (late) great David Apple would do. He'd end the weather by saying this. 

"I'm David Apple, and there are too many shadows whispering voices. Faces on posters, too many choices. If when why what, how much have you got? Have you got it, do you get it, if so, how often?
And which do you choose, a hard or soft option? How much do you need? In a west end town, a dead end world, the east end boys and west end girls.
In a west end town, a dead end world, the east end boys and west end girls. West end girls, west end girls!"

and that was when he was on his medication.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I like KGW and KEZI for sports..don't like watching the news much though.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> don't forget Bill O started at KATU, and John Stossell started at KGW. And that one lady, Amy something AT NBC's morning show started there too.
> 
> But Steve Arenas? God that guy killed sports.
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes. David Apple was a good one as well. All I remember of him was his days with Fox news. Was he anywhere else?

Jack Cappel must of been before my time.

Also, Anne Curry of Dateline fame is a UO grad. Not sure if she started anywhere in Portland though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

barfo said:


> You consider them a viable source for news???
> barfo


Better than Channel 5 or Channel 2 for sports covering Friday night flights. However, KGW goes a little overkill with a 2.5 magnitude earthquakes when they happen. They tend to do 10 minutes on the ordeal. Rather pathedic.
I think KGW does the best on Blazer and Oregon State University Coverage.
However, I think KGW could have done a recap (bushes speech) during halftime of the game or at the 10 o'clock news.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't get it. You seem like you keep up on world affairs. You may not like Bush, but aren't you curious as to the President's new policies in Iraq . . . I can't think of a bigger issue in the US (and maybe the word) right now . . . except of course if Sergio should be getting more minutes . . .


That's the point, KMD. There was nothing new. Once again Bush is always right and the generals, the Congress, the Iraq Study Group, the American people are wrong. He announced the 5th escalation of this war and expected us to believe that it would be different from the first 4. About the 10th "turning point". I agree it is the biggest issue in world politics today, but there was nothing new in Bush's speech, no new policy, just more "stay the course" and offensive references to Sept. 11. And how other people need to sacrifice. 

Credibility is based on 1) knowing what you are talking about and 2) telling the truth. Bush in my eyes and in the eyes of the majority of the country has none. Frankly I think working out was a better use of my time. That way I am healthier and have more energy, which I will need to protest this president's policies.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Ahhh yes. David Apple was a good one as well. All I remember of him was his days with Fox news. Was he anywhere else?


he died recently.


> Jack Cappel must of been before my time.


he was the paralyzed weatherman that KGW had for decades. Well, he wasn't paralyzed to start with. He retired a few years ago. He's the one who basically predicted the "Columbus Day Storm" back in 62. He was probably the most respected person in Portland news back in his hey-day.



> Also, Anne Curry of Dateline fame is a UO grad. Not sure if she started anywhere in Portland though.


she used to be at KGW, thus why I made the reference.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Foxnews channel and Fox are too separate entities. Fox12 isn't swayed by any kind of political leanings like the Foxnews channel with O'Reilly, Cavuto and all the other schmucks they have running gamut there.



Learn something new everyday. For some reason I associated channel 12 with the whole "fair and balanced" thing. 

I still watch channel 12 but leaned away from the their news braodcasts. Maybe I'll give them a try. I guess I should really be going to OBP or some cable channel for real news, but I generally want my local news in easy listening under one hour format.

I do realize that TV news is more of an entertainment business from the network side . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

crandc said:


> That's the point, KMD. There was nothing new. Once again Bush is always right and the generals, the Congress, the Iraq Study Group, the American people are wrong. He announced the 5th escalation of this war and expected us to believe that it would be different from the first 4. About the 10th "turning point". I agree it is the biggest issue in world politics today, but there was nothing new in Bush's speech, no new policy, just more "stay the course" and offensive references to Sept. 11. And how other people need to sacrifice.
> 
> Credibility is based on 1) knowing what you are talking about and 2) telling the truth. Bush in my eyes and in the eyes of the majority of the country has none. Frankly I think working out was a better use of my time. That way I am healthier and have more energy, which I will need to protest this president's policies.


Nice post . . . you go woman!

There were a few different things Bush said. I think this is the first time he has admitted mistakes have been made. I also think he stated a new policy: calling for a significant increase in troops and a plan of withdrawl . . . anyways, I could see how it all starts to sound like political rhetoric.

Got to say I'm impressed with this board. I though I kept up somewhat with local news . . . but from this thread I realized I'm one of the more naive here when it comes to news stations, news sources and who is who in the local news world.

So what do I know . . . I conceed . . . maybe KGW should not have carried the speech . . .


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> calling for a significant increase in troops and a plan of withdrawl


:raised_ey


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> he died recently.
> 
> 
> he was the paralyzed weatherman that KGW had for decades. Well, he wasn't paralyzed to start with. He retired a few years ago. He's the one who basically predicted the "Columbus Day Storm" back in 62. He was probably the most respected person in Portland news back in his hey-day.
> ...


I remember Jack Cappel now...

You said Amy, I was confused because its Anne.


----------

